# sound vibration



## thagooroo (Oct 23, 2012)

has anyone tried to grow with spacific sound frequency for plants i know people grow with music mozart and such but a one tone or multitone frequency that plants respond well to i have heard of but not heard it used on cannabis if anyone is wondering what im talking about is using isochronic tones or solfeggio frequency


----------



## dahctor (Oct 23, 2012)

I play really loud heavy metal guitar (20 speakers and also going deaf, but that's another story). 

The tone is C at about a frequency of 260hz. Plants respond really well to the vibrations...I respond really well to it too! Also casinos have machine noises are electronically tuned to the musical key of C to be pleasing to the ear and fit into the ambient noise of the rest of the casino.
No real scientific data, but just real world happening for what it is worth.​


----------



## sorethumb (Oct 23, 2012)

i was playing ambient sounds .rainforest thunderstorms ect. curius idea are you attempting any study or just throwing the idea 
around .


----------



## thagooroo (Oct 24, 2012)

I use sound isochronic tones and solfeggio for myself and it works really well and plan on using sound and going to try some crystals and other energy regulators I figure happy plants means no bugs and easy problem free grow but I was wondering if anyone has discovered a tone that works well with cannabis


----------



## scroglodyte (Oct 24, 2012)

hogwash..............


----------



## dbkick (Oct 24, 2012)

http://sunlightsupply.s3.amazonaws.com/documents/product/725900_Tech-Guide.pdf


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 24, 2012)

try classical they seem to like stringed instruments! Just something ive noticed!


----------



## thagooroo (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes I want to do my own studies and research and be honest with my secrets that work I want to grow cannabis but I also want to help everyone grow the best that they can and I can I'm on team human lol so any advice or secret tricks of growing I'm always open.to hear


----------



## SilentJudge (Oct 24, 2012)

Google BioWave DL-9000 Subsonic Harmonic Emitter , it cost like 4,000 bucks but one would have to think all you need to know is what frequency it's using and loop and play it ...


----------



## Sangamon Skunk (Oct 25, 2012)

Ive heard that playing Willie Nelson songs in the background, really stimulate both veg and flower stages well.


----------



## sorethumb (Oct 25, 2012)

you never said what kind of grow soil. hydroponic i use soil organic methods. they really respond to compost and fish pooh .but good luck with ur grow. let us know if you find something more on this. later


----------



## dbkick (Oct 25, 2012)

SilentJudge said:


> Google BioWave DL-9000 Subsonic Harmonic Emitter , it cost like 4,000 bucks but one would have to think all you need to know is what frequency it's using and loop and play it ...


I think I beat you to that. also if this sound could be produced with conventional amplification and speakers I don't think they would have gone to the trouble of creating the biowave.


----------



## sonofdust (Oct 30, 2012)

Check into Electro Culture, does pretty much the same thing in the line of stimulate.


----------



## luckybleu (Oct 30, 2012)

also anything by bob marley


----------



## o0anon0o (Jan 15, 2013)

I plan on trying this on my first grow, will report back with the results.

If anyone else is interested in trying it here is the summarized version of the study.

[FONT=Arial, Sans-Serif][FONT=Verdana, Sans-Serif]


> [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Sans-Serif][FONT=Verdana, Sans-Serif]Did you know that your plants respond to music the same as human beings do?[/FONT][/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Sans-Serif][FONT=Verdana, Sans-Serif]It has been proven scientifically through many experiments that plants thrive on music, though there are some who do not agree with the theory. Gardeners, however, have no doubt that fading flowers get a new lease of life by music and flowers blossom in their fullest glory listening to music. In 1973, Dorothy Retallack's book The Sound of Music and Plants based on scientific experiments created ripples.[/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Sans-Serif][FONT=Verdana, Sans-Serif]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Sans-Serif]Retallack began her experiment at the Colorado Women's College in Denver. Using three separate laboratories containing the same species of plants, Retallack began her experiment. Piping in different types of music to each facility, she recorded the daily growth of each plant. The results were quite surprising. The plants in the laboratory where music was played daily for three hours a day grew twice as large and became twice as healthy as those in a music-free environment. On the other extreme, plants in the laboratory where music was played for eight hours a day died within two weeks of the start of the experiment.
> ...


[/FONT]
[/FONT]​


----------



## Gr33nh34t (Jan 16, 2013)

Sound waves are vibrations. It doesn't really matter what type of music you play or who the artist is, it doesn't even really matter how loud you play your music. Devices like the Biowave are designed to produce specific vibrations that plants appear to respond to (NASA is currently researching vibratory biology to increase yields in future space hydro/aeroponics applications). This concept is based on real science. The issue here is that regardless of the quality of your speakers, the artist you play, the genre of the music, etc... the tones required to create anomalous growth in plants are mostly in the sonic spectrum and are not in the range that humans can hear and therefore would not be playing on your "bob marley" cd. Lol. There is no specific note or tone or song or genre that plants prefer, and you are fooling yourself if you think your conventional stereo speakers are making any difference. What you need is a sub-sonic speaker and you need to play certain frequencies with a certain pitch at a certain intensity level that the plants respond to. Ever wonder why the Biowave is so damn expensive .... It's a simple device ... It's the years of scientific research that was dedicated to finding these frequencies required. I am still skeptical of the Biowave, however like any new technology it should get better over time as further research is conducted.So ... Save us all a laugh at your expense .... Don't tell us how much your plants like hearing bob marley or watching how high or dazed and confused lmfao!!!!! Just cuz it is somewhat related to smoking weed DOES NOT mean your plants grow better when they listen/watch!!


----------



## Gr33nh34t (Jan 16, 2013)

o0anon0o said:


> I plan on trying this on my first grow, will report back with the results.If anyone else is interested in trying it here is the summarized version of the study.[FONT=Arial, Sans-Serif][FONT=Verdana, Sans-Serif][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/COLOR][/LEFT]


This study is not very scientific. I have read this study several times before. This study was not conducted using clones therefore genetic differences come into play and effect growth rates. Also, her grow rooms were not controlled environments. For this study to be scientifically reliable you would have to control all variables except for the music. This would mean using clones, then growing in identically sized rooms with identical air flow, humidity, and exposure time as well as intensity and distance from plant. Not to mention feeding habits and schedules. I believe the researcher in this study was adjusting the volume of water/nutes to the size of the plant, this in itself would mean the larger plants would have more exposure to nutes and therefore begin growing at a faster rate.Plants of all kinds have been proven to respond to subsonic sounds ... Similar to those from a strong wind blowing over thin sticks or twigs ... Or possibly a string instrument being played live. The speakers we use to listen to music simply are not capable of reproducing the sounds required to get any noticeable response from plants. If you really do think your music has a difference then maybe consider a "placebo affect".


----------



## Bumping Spheda (Jan 17, 2013)

There are piezoelectric tweeters that you can buy cheaply on eBay. They are meant for cars, I believe. They can take a lot of juice. If you knew what frequency to play I'm confident a piezoelectric driver could extend that high up. Due to the minimal excursion requirements of high frequency sound waves they don't require very much current. You just need to find/build an amplifier that can amplify a signal at the desired frequency with low distortion.


----------



## Godemperor1767 (Jan 18, 2013)

thagooroo said:


> has anyone tried to grow with spacific sound frequency for plants i know people grow with music mozart and such but a one tone or multitone frequency that plants respond well to i have heard of but not heard it used on cannabis if anyone is wondering what im talking about is using isochronic tones or solfeggio frequency


Because there are so many wankers here spouting their illegitimate and ignorant "information" I figured I would just give a simple answer. Plants respond best to sound stimulus between 4000-5300Khz. Within 30mins stomata open and capillaries dilate increasing respiration rate and nutrient uptake. Solfeggio frequency have been shown to damage young plants, classical music, particularly by Brahms and Bach hit the Khz ranges very nicely and make a fine imitation of bird song. Don't play for more than 3hrs a day.

Hope this answers your question. Feel free to PM me for anything else on sound or electro-culture.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 18, 2013)

In the daytime, pot likes to watch the sun, at night,...they listen to the stars !! As you know, plants grow at night !!


----------



## Slab (Jan 19, 2013)

Mythbusters has an episode about this.

20 % increase in growth, surprising what music had the best results.


----------



## EpicNugTime (Mar 17, 2013)

great.. i seen the biowave did a search on rui and now i'm here... no way in hell i'm paying $1700 for a biowave.. already blew my load on SG's 1200watt dingle berry of a LED light while i was all high on my pain meds.. but now that i've read this.. i'm sure i'll be putting a shitty stereo on timer in my bloom room... bach it is..


----------



## dbkick (Mar 17, 2013)

binaural beats. want your plants to stop smoking? play the stop smoking binaural beat. want your plant to lose weight?? :/
play the losing weight binaural beat!
The only problem I'm having is getting the plants to wear the fucking headphones.


----------



## dbkick (Mar 17, 2013)

and also I talked to a guy that knows a guy that runs a biowave and he says they do not bullshit.


----------



## Apomixis (Mar 21, 2013)

It occurs to me that playing forest sounds would make more sense than Bach. If this even worked to begin with, that is.


----------

